# Fly wheel missing teeth



## Sburcham (Apr 15, 2015)

will it hurt to use my lawn tractor with missing teeth on the fly wheel ?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum !
Yes,it will.
Usually ,it will throw it off balance,but it can also break the starter,in some cases.
you don't say what engine model,or tractor you have,but if there are broken teeth ,it could jump,and jam the starter .
If it is spinning fast enough,when it jams it can break the starter,or even the engine block.


----------



## bolillo_loco (Oct 9, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Sburcham (Apr 15, 2015)

Thanks for the info. I have a craftsman 26 hp vtwin pro


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Yes, i would definitely replace the flywheel,then! A replacement engine would be very costly!
Idon't think the gear is replaceable,by itself.


----------



## dvknutson (Apr 12, 2010)

Pull start the tractor, until you can repair !!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

It's a lawn tractor......you can't pull start it.


----------



## Sburcham (Apr 15, 2015)

Thank. s everyone. I will get it fixed ASAP. I am not able to pull start it.


----------



## bolillo_loco (Oct 9, 2010)

jhngardner367 said:


> It's a lawn tractor......you can't pull start it.



I beg to differ good sir, I thought of three ways myself, and so did some others.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S98fYO9YJ2A[/ame]
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jPLmXghdmgk[/ame]
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TEtbHLHXHe4[/ame]

It may pull like a bear, but I bet it's possible

Toodle pip,
bolillo


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

There is no provision on the Kawasaki engine, or the Kohlers,to allow it,and it,and it's a 26 hp engine . Easier to get it repaired.


----------

